# HELP REQUIRED: Larven



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Larven, please update this picture - your efforts are highly appreciated by all I'm sure 










1. Najd Tower needs to be taken out from the picture
2. Replace Najd Tower with Elite Residence
3. Princess Tower height needs to be increased
4. Marina Pinnacle needs to be added
5. Marina 101 needs to be added
6. Sulafa Tower needs to be added


Some pictures and links for your reference









Sulafa Tower 









Elite Residence 









Marina 101


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Marina 101 is on plot A23E

Sulafa Tower is on plot A23H


----------



## larven (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll amend the image when I get a moment.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

wats the damac tower thats going in the blue area? ocean heights 2??


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks larven... looking forward to it


----------

